# January 2013 Member of the Month



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*JAN 2013* 

It's time to reveal the Member of the Month for January 2013.











*Zion*

Zion has been a very active member of the forums since May of 2011. If you happened to have visited the News and Rumours forum recently, you may have noticed that there is a giant wall of threads started by Zion as he tirelessly trolls the interwebs in search of any tidbit of information out there, not only for his (obviously) beloved Sisters of Battle, but for pretty much any aspect of the hobby. Quite possibly the most verbose member of the website, Zion is always ready to either lend a helping hand to users or to have the longest debates I've seen on any forum, any where.

Zion is the staff pick for Member of the Month, which is a combination to his helpfulness to other members, his willingness to host or participate in debates, posting novel-length Sisters tacticas, and for ruthlessly chasing down rumours (and for clogging the Supporter Chat with endless babble!  I kid, I kid). Congratulations, brother, on a well deserved award and recognition for your incredible hard work and pending carpal tunnel syndrome for spending entirely too much (much appreciated, mind you!) time at a computer. Thanks for being a big part of making Heresy Online the great place that it is! So join with the staff in congratulating and thanking Zion and read ahead for his answers to the Member of the Month quiz! ​


Zion said:


> Real name:Matthew Austin
> Heresy Online user name: Zion
> Main Army: Sisters of Battle
> Location: Upstate New York
> ...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

yay Zed, well done mate and well deserved !


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

So Verbose I had to break the Q&A in two to send it back! 

Thanks for the honour, I'm honestly touched (and not just in the head).


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Zion said:


> So Verbose I had to break the Q&A in two to send it back!
> 
> Thanks for the honour, I'm honestly touched (and not just in the head).


I do believe this is your shortest post ever 

Congratulations, Z, well earned


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats Zion! Not that it'll do anything for your precious sisters...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Congrats Zion! Not that it'll do anything for your precious sisters...


Thanks! And _ouch_....that was *cold*.


----------



## Rhomdruil (Apr 16, 2008)

Bravo and well deserved! I can vouch for the touched in the head comment...

=][=


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats and truly well deserved!


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Good job and well-deserved, Zion!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice one Z, well done


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Rhomdruil said:


> Bravo and well deserved! I can vouch for the touched in the head comment...
> 
> =][=


Thanks, though I'm sure the mods are already well aware of that. :wink:



Loki1416 said:


> Congrats and truly well deserved!


Thank you!



Warlord_Winters said:


>


Thanks?



Mossy Toes said:


> Good job and well-deserved, Zion!


I don't know about "well-deserved", but I'm honoured that I was chosen.



Svartmetall said:


> Nice one Z, well done


Thanks Svart!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Well deserved, and thanks for sharing all them rumours!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SonofVulkan said:


> Well deserved, and thanks for sharing all them rumours!


Thanks! And I'm glad to see people enjoy the rumour posting (even when the news isn't the best).


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Congratulations on the shiny shiny.

Well done on all the rumour resource gathering and all the other work on the site you have put in too.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> Congratulations on the shiny shiny.
> 
> Well done on all the rumour resource gathering and all the other work on the site you have put in too.


Thanks Vash!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

As far as my limited abilities of interweb sifting goes, you ARE the rumour mill 

Keep up the good work dude!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ntaw said:


> As far as my limited abilities of interweb sifting goes, you ARE the rumour mill
> 
> Keep up the good work dude!


Wow, thanks! I've been surprised how much people have loved my rumour scrounging. I'm really honoured that you guys like it so much.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well done old boy, well played on getting some more and well deserved bling! HUZZAH!!!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Well done old boy, well played on getting some more and well deserved bling! HUZZAH!!!


Thanks Oldman! I'll admit I do like the bling! :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats! :clapping:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Congrats! :clapping:


Thanks Serp!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

'Gratz Z, well deserved! :drinks:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> 'Gratz Z, well deserved! :drinks:


Thanks Tawa!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

A well deserved appointment. Well played Zion. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> A well deserved appointment. Well played Zion. Keep up the good work!


Thanks! And I'll do my best!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Seems well deserved to me! Your the one member who iv read most posts from in my short time here, you have been fueling my constant curiosity in the rumours section!  Its great to see that helpfull members in the community get these gestures of recognition for wat they do!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Charandris said:


> Seems well deserved to me! Your the one member who iv read most posts from in my short time here, you have been fueling my constant curiosity in the rumours section!  Its great to see that helpfull members in the community get these gestures of recognition for wat they do!


Thanks! I'm glad to see I've been a source of inspiration in rumours!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

well done mate!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> well done mate!


Thanks!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

You really deserve it congratulations. 

P.S I really like your avatar


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tarvitz210300 said:


> You really deserve it congratulations.
> 
> P.S I really like your avatar


Thanks! And I like my Avatar too. :grin:


----------



## kjbraunjr (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats my friend.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well deserved, Congratulations.

This ones on me :drinks:
Cheers
Rayrod64


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

kjbraunjr said:


> Congrats my friend.





rayrod64 said:


> Well deserved, Congratulations.
> 
> This ones on me :drinks:
> Cheers
> Rayrod64


Thanks you guys! Pretty soon it'll be time to pass the crown and spotlight to someone else though, but I did like having it for a little while. It was neat to be noticed like this.


----------



## Helion Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats!!

Im enjoying reading your threads!!

Keep up the good work!


----------

